# Winter Weather Quiz



## billski (Jan 13, 2014)

While we're waiting for winter to come around again on the guitar, Here are some activities to keep you busy:

Winter Weather Quiz One


No cheating.
Please answer the poll question:


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 13, 2014)

Some of the questions are funny ridiculous...


----------



## ehorvitz (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree


----------

